# Decorating with Mirrors



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Not sure you are necessarily going to achieve the room looking better or bigger with mirrors. Most people are only fooled for a moment by such tricks. It can work for temporary situations but I think you will get really bored with this concept very early on. Imagine living in the space you have in mind and seeing two of the four walls at the same time for example.

I would approach it all differently to make the space seem bigger if that is your goal.

But if you must, mirror tiles suck and look tacky. Use a solid piece of glass if you can afford it and can mount it on the wall.


----------

